# Starting Sim Cty DW



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

There seems to be a few of us on here that have the game I was thinking of starting a world with 16 reigns nothing serious just for fun

Have read of this guide just to make things more understandable

http://uk.ign.com/wikis/simcity

Your Usernames below will add you 
*1.Philips78 (me)*


----------



## DaveA11en (Sep 17, 2012)

As soon as I have which I think will be thursday im up for this


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

You've already added me and as discussed today I'm up for it. I'll be on shortly


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

2:.... i will add you  as cant show my name on here


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

im up for it my origin ID is allan1888 for those who have not already added me


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

allan1888 said:


> im up for it my origin ID is allan1888 for those who have not already added me


added you pal


----------



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

Ive just got this so im up for it but can i play it online without fear of my city being mocked or destroyed by others? if so how ive not yet played it ?

my origin is Tom_the_great13 (can you belive someone had tom_the_great) !!


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

I've added you i'm wgordon926


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

i have set up a region its on EU West 1 server i will invite all that have added me there are a few plots left


----------



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

STEALTH K3 said:


> There seems to be a few of us on here that have the game I was thinking of starting a world with 16 reigns nothing serious just for fun
> 
> Have read of this guide just to make things more understandable
> 
> ...


Ive just claimed my land woop 

Ps I play on EW5


----------



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

Ive accepted everyone  please feel free to join me and Phil in our region/world/whatever


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

What Server is evey one on Allan1889 is on Europe WEST 1 can only play each other if on the same


----------



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

Im on yours I think which is Europe west 5


----------



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

Ive now joined allan etc on the Dw server on ew1.

Getting the hang of citys but they keep getting set on fire haha


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

my nuclear power station self destructed due to poorly trained employees  so far i have survived 4 meteor strikes. i need to build a decent hospital and fire service also police as criminals are running riot and starting fires that i cant get to in time


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

allan1888 said:


> my nuclear power station self destructed due to poorly trained employees  so far i have survived 4 meteor strikes. i need to build a decent hospital and fire service also police as criminals are running riot and starting fires that i cant get to in time


My nuc Power station blew that %^$£ed it up for me just when you think it ging fine


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

I'd keep well clear of nuclear until you've a uni and you can see your tech level is mid to high. I've now got a city in both DW regions although the larger region I've just started but will turn into more of an industrial town. Not sure what happened to my road system though they are all over the place. Once I have enough funds I'll be looking to knock everything down and redo them :lol:


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

Argh, need a new game just not sure is this will keep me entertained.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

How's everyone's server connections with this game, is it as bad as some folk claim?


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

On the night it came out it was fine, I played from around 12:30 til 5am with no issues. At night time on the same day it was pretty poor, finally managed to get a connection after 30 mins or so. No issues since then, my only issue now is there are that many servers under the list and you all have to be on the same one to play in the same region etc


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks. So it sounds like your thrown onto a server at random. Looks a great game.


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

LeadFarmer said:


> Thanks. So it sounds like your thrown onto a server at random. Looks a great game.


No you start back on the last server you had a city on, you can also choose which one to go on as you start the game. When I was having issues the one I finally got on was Europe West 3 which was fine and I got my city started on there. The DW regions are on Europe West 1 and you dont get the invite etc to join unless you go into that server.

The other issue is to change server you have to quit the game completely and reload it


----------



## Adam_LE (Jul 29, 2012)

Been debating about this game for a while and almost bought it at the weekend... Think now I must buy, any advice as to where to get this game cheaper then game at £45??


Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveA11en (Sep 17, 2012)

Add me. User: DaveA11en.


----------



## Adam_LE (Jul 29, 2012)

Add me: AdamHinds1988


Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

This game is seriously ****ing me off now I must have uninstalled and re-installed it 4 times think I am trying to do too much to quick. Was on the game for about 18 hours yesterday


----------



## TJenkos (May 6, 2009)

Adam_LE said:


> Been debating about this game for a while and almost bought it at the weekend... Think now I must buy, any advice as to where to get this game cheaper then game at £45??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


Was £38 at ASDA.


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

STEALTH K3 said:


> This game is seriously ****ing me off now I must have uninstalled and re-installed it 4 times think I am trying to do too much to quick. Was on the game for about 18 hours yesterday


What issue are you having ?


----------



## Adam_LE (Jul 29, 2012)

STEALTH K3 said:


> This game is seriously ****ing me off now I must have uninstalled and re-installed it 4 times think I am trying to do too much to quick. Was on the game for about 18 hours yesterday


18 hours!! Craziness lol

Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

allan1888 said:


> What issue are you having ?





Adam_LE said:


> 18 hours!! Craziness lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


Not issues with the game just me getting stressed, starts off ok for the firsrt few ours real time not SimCity time. Then it all goes wrong think i am amd trying to do too much too soon.

What is a ball ache is the storage from the industrial for some reason I can't seen to get it into storage even thought I have the ware house freight space it is working fie for Oil just not freight can you mix the storage or do they have to be the same.

Oh Europe West one is down for me too :wall::wall::wall::wall::wall:


----------



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

STEALTH K3 said:


> Oh Europe West one is down for me too :wall::wall::wall::wall::wall:


same  i just got other zone (the abandoned one) and was bringing it back from masses of debt !


----------



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

Ive built a great works but need more metal tvs etc haha anyone still use our region??


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Depends which region you're speaking about. I've got two good cities in the 16 block region and one in the 5 block one. I'll log on later and put in a recycling plant to get the metal you need. I'm currently trying to build and arcology in the 16 block map too


----------



## Jarw101 (Jun 7, 2011)

What is the region and what server are we using?


----------



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

I have a city in ew1 called dw region which is quite advanced but struggling to get to the next level due to room.

I have jjst started another region which is a oublic one called SimWar with 16 spaces so just add me and join


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

If you add me I'll try inviting you onto the 16 city DW region too. I didn't realise the importance of trading it's given my cities much more money.

Edit: username is Wgordon926


----------



## Jarw101 (Jun 7, 2011)

whats your user name

Add me: jarw102


----------



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

Im tom_the_great13

Will your already on my friend's list jarw you have now been added


----------



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

Ps will I think I may have just joined your 16 slotter (dw sim city) I claimed an old city see if I can bring her back to life haha


Edit...
Nope not in i need to be invited boo


----------



## Jarw101 (Jun 7, 2011)

Well Europe 1 is full so ive started another city on europe 5 called Detailing World if anyone cant get into that server


----------



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

Every europe West serveris full for me except 1 which i have citys in.

god knows what EA is playing at. just hope they sort the traffic problem asap!


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

the traffic issue should be sorted soon my cities are at a standstill and cant hold events properly


----------



## Jarw101 (Jun 7, 2011)

Can someone invite me to the DW server please. I can't get on as the server is always full.


----------

